# Tires



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

What kind of tire is good for dirt track Rallying?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Can you give a little more detail as to the nature of the event you're entering?


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, it said dirt track event. But it was a fake event. I just wanna be a ghetto rally driver!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you aren't seriously competing, plain old snow or winter tires will suffice, but I don't imagine they're a very popular item in florida. I've done rallycross on all seasons and they aren't very good, but they are a lot safer. It's much easier to roll a car in dirt if you have a lot of traction, whereas all seasons will slip more.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the information. I heard about the event, and it was supposed to be sanctioned and everything but turns out it was a scam to rip people off of there entry fees. Glad I didnt get robbed!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Weird. I guess you have to be careful out there. If you don't know anything about the organizers, you should try to make sure they have a good reputation or have an affiliation with a sanctioning body like the SCCA. Bodies like that not only shouldn't rip people off, but will have rules and safety requirements to keep you and your car safer.

Here's something that might interest you if you're close enough. Keep in mind, rallycross IS hard on your car. It isn't like a run down a gravel road. A lot of cars use gravel tires and rip the crap out of the track, leaving you to drive through their ruts. You can possibly damage your oilpan, suspension, exhaust and EVEN ROLL YOUR CAR. I don't know how hard that Georgia Clay is, but it can probably get rutted up. I recommend watching an event before you make a descision to compete.

That said, have fun if you go!


----------

